# butane lighters that work in cold weather?



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

I leave my Blazer lighter in my car that is left outside overnight in the northeast. This lighter (and others that I've tried) do not function when I try to light up my morning commute cigar. When they warm up a bit they function fine. I now keep a box of matches in the car to light this first cigar of the day.
Is this the nature of the beast or are their lighters that function in sub-freezing temperatures? Thanks!


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

zackly said:


> I leave my Blazer lighter in my car that is left outside overnight in the northeast. This lighter (and others that I've tried) do not function when I try to light up my morning commute cigar. When they warm up a bit they function fine. I now keep a box of matches in the car to light this first cigar of the day.
> Is this the nature of the beast or are their lighters that function in sub-freezing temperatures? Thanks!


Yup. That's the way it works. Warm it up a bit and it works just fine.

In the summer many, if not all, butane lighters will allow the gas to escape. Not a scientist, don't know why, just know that it does. On the other hand, if there is gas left in them they will work extremely well. Watch your eyebrows!

Put your lighter in your pocket and you'll never have a problem.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

None work very good in the cold, but some seem to work better than others, believe it or not. Year round, I smoke most of cigars in the cold, living in Wisconsin. Pulling them out of my pocket to touch up my cigars in below freezing weather (in my garage), my Ronson consistently beats out my Blazer PB-207 and a couple other "no name" lighters. I don't know how it's different, but the Ronson consistently lights, unlike the others.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I have this problem here too and it's no wheres near subzero...

Heck it was probably only in the low 40's in the garage with the O.H. door open last night where we had our poker game...

Where you are, I not sure that even one of these would work if it was in the car all night!










As I recall, as the temperature drops, the volume of the gas will decrease,
thusly creating a reduction in pressure... = no lighty :|

but ya got me thinkin about a mini butane bottle, 1/2 the size of that one^ 
with a micro tip for the whole poka table to use! :nod: .... Weally!!! :biggrin:

Not so good for the car though.... what with being a potential bomb and all.... :mmph:

I guess if you don't want to risk forgetting to bring your lighter out to the car with ya,
we will have to think of something else.

Perhaps a 12volt feed to a step up transformer could power a laser? :ask:op2:

.


----------



## AlkyMike (Mar 11, 2017)

First thing I do is put it under my leg and within a minute or two it is warm enough to light. Wish someone had a magic bullet.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

AlkyMike said:


> First thing I do is put it under my leg and within a minute or two it is warm enough to light. Wish someone had a magic bullet.


Welcome to Puff! You probably don't realize it, but this particular thread was from several years ago.

That being said, soft flame lighters work even in the bitter cold.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Wholly nerco! Cold weather tip of the day, someone Vector maybe adds 10% propane to their fuel, it helps in the cold.


----------



## wintergreen (Feb 9, 2017)

fiddlegrin said:


> Perhaps a 12volt feed to a step up transformer could power a laser?


:laser:

I have tried a laser. My laser runs on two 3.7 volt batteries which is plenty of voltage. I can light a small cigarello with it, but not a real cigar. It is already dangerously overpowered to operate without safety goggles. When I put safety googles on I can't see the beam well enough to aim it. I have tried pointing it at the ground and then sticking the cigar into the beam. Most of the energy goes to smoking the asphalt on my driveway. So I tried pointing the beam directly at the foot of the cigar. This looked promising. But as I moved the beam around I overshot the cigar and hit my hand. I got a scary looking burn on my hand. And I dropped my cigar. So I tried gloves. OK, now I was making some progress. I was able to nicely toast my (52 ring gauge) cigar, but I couldn't really light it. It takes about 5 seconds of holding the beam steady to get a light, but the beam is probably a 4 ring gauge so only a very small area was lit. As I lit other areas on the foot, the first area extinguished. I clearly need a much more powerful laser to light a cigar, but the one I have is already too dangerous. Another consideration is that by operating my laser I am probably in violation of government regulations.

It broke my heart, but I have to conclude that lighting a cigar with a laser is not very practical.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

wintergreen said:


> :laser:
> 
> I have tried a laser. My laser runs on two 3.7 volt batteries which is plenty of voltage. I can light a small cigarello with it, but not a real cigar. It is already dangerously overpowered to operate without safety goggles. When I put safety googles on I can't see the beam well enough to aim it. I have tried pointing it at the ground and then sticking the cigar into the beam. Most of the energy goes to smoking the asphalt on my driveway. So I tried pointing the beam directly at the foot of the cigar. This looked promising. But as I moved the beam around I overshot the cigar and hit my hand. I got a scary looking burn on my hand. And I dropped my cigar. So I tried gloves. OK, now I was making some progress. I was able to nicely toast my (52 ring gauge) cigar, but I couldn't really light it. It takes about 5 seconds of holding the beam steady to get a light, but the beam is probably a 4 ring gauge so only a very small area was lit. As I lit other areas on the foot, the first area extinguished. I clearly need a much more powerful laser to light a cigar, but the one I have is already too dangerous. Another consideration is that by operating my laser I am probably in violation of government regulations.
> 
> It broke my heart, but I have to conclude that lighting a cigar with a laser is not very practical.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Ranger Dave may have found his match.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Ranger Dave may have found his match.


Can you imagine @Ranger0282 in his shed with a freakin laser..nothing good could come from that.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I still say...those big stick matches can't be beat...But....I'd have some fun with a laser..


----------

